# a quick little letter opener



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

There's a gent on the IAP website selling hardware for letter openers (a chromed blade and ferrule) at a bargain price, so I had to get some. Here's my test run -- handle made from an ebony pen blank, rubbed with some Danish oil then a coat of George's Clubhouse Wax. I like the result and ordered more. (When I say "bargain", I mean it -- he's selling 5 kits for $12, including postage.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks good. Can you post a pic of the kit before it's assembled? Interested in seeing how his go together to see if they are beefier than what I've been using....


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks well turned, but hard to see much detail.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks well turned, but hard to see much detail.



Sorry Les -- cellphone pix, late at night ... shiny chrome next to ebony is a wide dynamic range even for a decent camera!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Looks good. Can you post a pic of the kit before it's assembled? Interested in seeing how his go together to see if they are beefier than what I've been using....


There's not much to it (no tube, just a tang that you stick into a hole in the end of the handle) ... here is Alton's photo ... the tang is a tight fit in a 1/8" drill hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

Duncan it's okay to post a link to his thread if you want. 

Nice job on that opener.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Duncan it's okay to post a link to his thread if you want.
> 
> Nice job on that opener.



Thanks, Kevin! I just made a new post with the link over in the "Internet Specials" forum ... keeping it orderly

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

